# bluetooth not working



## johnorford (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm puzzled by Bluetooth no longer working and would be very grateful for any help the Forum can give me. ASUS Aspire M1610, WINXP/SP2. Avast 6, Malwarebytes, both auto-updated. Also weekly clear-outs with R-Wipe and Clean.
I use Bluetooth only to connect my Nokia 5130c-2 to Nokia PC Suite (I don't need or like OVI). The phone and PC are normally less than a metre apart. When I put in my first dongle, it worked "out of the box" with no setting up at the conputer and I had no trouble at all. 
I then noticed the BlueTooth connection didn't appear on my phone's home screen, though it still connected to my wife's phone and passed images to and fro. I jumped to the conclusion the dongle had failed and got another. This didn't work either, though it was tested in the shop.
In Control Panel/Bluetooth devices, passkey is enabled. Referring to the phone, I get "service not supported by other device", though it works with the other phone. In Options everything is ticked, in COM ports, COM6 is outgoing and COM7 ingoing. In Hardware, Generic Bluetooth Radio (which I assume is the dongle) is listed as working properly. The troubleshooter of course is useless. 
Returning to the Nokia PC Suite neither my phone nor my wife's are recognised, the message being "no available connection type." The Suite has been completely uninstalled, using IOBit and re-installed, with no effect.
Evidently the problem is at the computer but if it is some kind of configuration which has escaped me, why did I not need to set it up the first time? It seems rather a long shot that the first dongle failed and second only worked in the shop. The dongles were put in the same USB port which works with a USB memory stick, though other USB ports have been tried.
This is beyond my poor old brain and I would be glad of any advice the Forum can give,


----------



## pcss911 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes the Bluetooth software in the phone is the culprit, as not all manufacturers implement the full spec. Check that first; if so, try a different phone.


----------



## johnorford (Jul 29, 2008)

In my question I wrote:

"When I put in my first dongle, it worked "out of the box" with no setting up at the computer and I had no trouble at all.
I then noticed the Bluetooth connection didn't appear on my phone's home screen . . . "
I now see that this might not be quite clear. The same phone and computer connected for some months. The non-appearance of the connection on the phone was a fault that developed later. So it seems unlikely to be the phone, which connects with another phone and another computer - unless a fault has developed in the phone's software, specific to WINXP? My wife's laptop runs WIN7. Maybe it's worth hunting down my old cable connection to update the software? 
Thank you for your reply - it opens a window at least.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

To be honest, most bluetooth dongles are just plug 'n play...even with Win XP.

Connect the device, Windows detects the device, installs the generic bluetooth driver for it and you should see a "bluetooth" icon in your system tray.. Right-click the icon and you will have the option to turn it off/on and other Options for the device..

At the other end, on your phone, you simply turn on Bluetooth and search for your computer in the list of devices detected.. pair and go!

Although I generally use my USB cable (faster) with PC Suite, the bluetooth connection has worked a number of times I've tried it. 

I don't think it's the Nokia PC Suite to blame here. 

P.S: This is the bluetooth adapter I use. 



> unless a fault has developed in the phone's software, specific to WINXP?


If both your Windows installation and the Phone OS have remained the same for all these months, with no major updates or problems whatsoever, this is very unlikely.


----------



## johnorford (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. The phone lists the computer as a connection. The computer lists the phone (at the Bluetooth icon). Nokia PC suite says there is no available connection.
Removing and replacing the dongle (much like yours, with a different hat) flashed a message on the phone screen that "Esmeralda is connected". In a second or two I had the disconnected message. So we have poor contact somewhere. That's a nasty little problem but one I have to sort out myself.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, considering the odds of the phone's bluetooth transmitter dropping the connection, one can only suspect the USB Bluetooth dongle. 

Maybe get a different one (make/model) this time? or try a different USB port?

Of course, you can always switch to the USB cable when all else fails.


----------



## johnorford (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you ReviverSoft. Today I thought to eliminate the dongle by having it checked. They tested it there and it was fine - however when I took it in today it was - as you suspected - dead. I would never have expected that and felt the driver may have been scrambled. 
Thank you for your help and all the best.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Not a problem! Glad I could help.

BTW, if you see yourself using the Bluetooth connection often, I'd suggest going in for a higher quality dongle from a reputed brand.


----------



## johnorford (Jul 29, 2008)

Ha, ha. Who said the problem was solved? The replacement dongle didn't, at first, work either. However this morning (we are GMT +8), I found that I could move files (*.jpg and *.mp3) from computer to phone but not from phone to computer. That gave the error message "service not supported by other device". I assume therefore the latest dongle does, in fact, work. The original ran for about two years before dying and I'm loathe to throw money at the problem, even assuming anyone sells better quality stuff. 
I would imagine that if a transfer can be made one way, the Bluetooth driver in WIN XP is sound?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

> the Bluetooth driver in WIN XP is sound?


Yeah



> but not from phone to computer


you probably just need to configure the PC to receive files via bluetooth. right-click the bluetooth icon and explore the options. you could also try pairing both the PC and the mobile using a pass key.


----------



## johnorford (Jul 29, 2008)

The Bluetooth icon in the task-bar had disappeared. It was there yesterday. I went to Control Panel and got it back. Under Show Bluetooth devices, the phone has vanished - it was also there yesterday. On going to "add a Bluetooth device" I get the message "Windows cannot find any Bluetooth devices". There is, of course, nothing in "show Bluetooth devices. On going to
"open Bluetooth settings"/options/turn discovery on" I get "an error occurred while Windows was saving your settings" adding that discoverability and connection settings were not saved.

To sum up - the situation changes daily. Yesterday I could transfer files one way for the first time since the problem began. Now my phone is no longer visible in "show Bluetooth devices" and this is also the first time since the problem began.

On the points you mention, I have done all those things and the devices have been paired since I first used Bluetooth, a year or two ago.

By the way, the cable connection doesn't work either. At least - it didn't yesterday. Today is another say.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

The "intermittent" problem with both your bluetooth dongle and cable, seem very strange.

The USB cable should ALWAYS work, unless of course there is a loose connection or if the driver isn't installed properly.

_I have been using (still do) NOKIAs for a long time now, and have successfully paired them with my PCs via IR, BT and USB. For the most part, using the USB cable._

A couple of other things to try:

- Trying to pair it with a laptop that has a built-in bluetooth chipset (to see if the phone is able to consistently connect via bluetooth)

- Before you try the USB cable again, give this cable driver a try:
Nokia Europe - Cable Drivers - Support

- This guide might help a bit: How to troubleshoot Bluetooth detection and connectivity problems in Windows XP Service Pack 2


----------



## johnorford (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the oddities mentioned in my last post may have been due to the battery running low. I am back to one-way transmission. I already have the cable driver installed. I’ve looked at the MS document already but I will work through it more carefully. I will check Bluetooth with the laptop, though I think it is mutually recognized. 

You’re right in saying the problem is very strange – that’s why I’m on here.

Thank you for your continued interest. Unless I solve it, I’ll drop this until after the New Year – you may fancy a break.


----------

